# OpenLDAP and filesystem sockets



## tcn (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi,

I am having a weird issue with net/openldap24-server.

I have setup a net/samba44 server and inserted all the proper entries in the LDAP server.  I have properly setup nss_ldap.conf and communicates with it.

Now, everything works well if I am to use a network socket.  If I use a filesystem socket, `getent group` will stall after the "Domain Admins" entry.

Any idea as of why `getent` would do this?

Thanks,
tcn


----------



## aribi (Jan 30, 2017)

`getent group` should follow what is in /etc/nsswitch.conf on the line starting group:
What does it say?


----------



## tcn (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi aribi,

  The entry passwd and group are files ldap.  It works well IP based unless I misunderstand how the whole LDAP system works.
  Must I always specify the host name in the nss_ldap.conf in order to use sockets?


----------



## aribi (Feb 5, 2017)

AFAIK nss_ldap.conf from net/nss_ldap defines settings for the ldap nameservices library. It needs either a URI specification (rfc2255) or a set of host,port,bind etc parameters. The docs seem very specific that it has to be a host (by name or ip).
How and where did you set UnixDomain socket for this connection?


----------

